# Jasper Diagramme



## Guest (30. Aug 2007)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man mit JasperReport(ireport) Diagramme erstellt und einbinden kann???!!! 
Finde keine API oder ähnliches???


----------



## Wildcard (30. Aug 2007)

JFreeChart


----------



## Gast (30. Aug 2007)

Möchte dieses aber direkt in Ireport machen. MIr fehlt da so das verständnis wie ich vorgehen soll!!!!


----------

